# Boutique l'archerot, gatineau



## UltraEliteLover (Sep 5, 2009)

:angry:JUST WONDERING HAS ANYONE PURCHASED ANYTHING FROM THEM. ASKED TO ORDER STUFF AND WAS BRUSHED OFF. LAST THING I ORDERED FORM THE WAS FLETCHING WHEN I ORDERED MY BOW. THE FLETCHINGS TOOK LONGER TO GET HERE THAN MY HOYT(WHICH WAS 9 1/2 WEEKS!!!!!)


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*????*

can we get some info in your bio as we do not know who we are talking to.. please fill out completely if possible...


----------



## rgauvin (Feb 20, 2007)

If you are in the ottawa area I know of a small archery shop run out of a house called x-quest archery.

They are setup to deal with recurve more then compound, but I can't see that being an issue. Maybe try them next time?


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*well*

most of the archers try to buy from real stores as we support store owners.. who have inventory and overhead and employ people as well...try south nation archery in winchester ont just south of Ottawa.. larry and kathy have lots of feathers in stock most colors and lengths...


----------



## rgauvin (Feb 20, 2007)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> most of the archers try to buy from real stores as we support store owners.. who have inventory and overhead and employ people as well...try south nation archery in winchester ont just south of Ottawa.. larry and kathy have lots of feathers in stock most colors and lengths...


x-quest has inventory, check
x-quest has overhead, check
x-quest employs people, not so much....


They have fletchings in stock along with targets, arrows rest, etc. It just so happens their inventory is geared towards recurve shooters (rumor has it recurve guys use fletching like compound shooters  If they don't have what you want they can get it alot faster then a precious store that takes 9 months...

but hey, preconceived and uninformed notions are like opinions and *******s... 

I can guarantee you they sell more recurve gear then all the other stores in the Ottawa area combined lol...


----------



## charles (Dec 23, 2003)

*Hum*



UltraEliteLover said:


> :angry:JUST WONDERING HAS ANYONE PURCHASED ANYTHING FROM THEM. ASKED TO ORDER STUFF AND WAS BRUSHED OFF. LAST THING I ORDERED FORM THE WAS FLETCHING WHEN I ORDERED MY BOW. THE FLETCHINGS TOOK LONGER TO GET HERE THAN MY HOYT(WHICH WAS 9 1/2 WEEKS!!!!!)


I wont say to much but it's a standard at that place that's why allot of us have moved on to the web ordering.

Lots of good sites out there.


----------



## rgauvin (Feb 20, 2007)

some people won't give people a fair shake. That's fine. Just a damn shame as they are missing out on a little shop that treats people pretty damn good. The word is slowly getting out, X-quest has picked up orders from competitors at the nationals and outside the Ottawa region.


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

come on now boys , play nice.


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

Thread has been cleaned up a wee bit. I'd like to remind my fellow AT members that personal attacks are not tolerated. Civil debate is always appreciated, but if some people cannot participate in that manner, they should leave each other alone, or face the consequences.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*thanks*

thank you Pierre for moderating this thread..


----------



## UltraEliteLover (Sep 5, 2009)

*Update*

Well what can I say about them. I got a call from Julie and she said that when they were in Las Vegas, she was at the BCY table and was able to pick me up some string material! It wasn't all the colors that I wanted but she said she was working on it. What can I say-I felt like a special customer. She did say however that Canadian retailers are getting screwed by the US. and that it is taking too much time for stock or their distrubitors simply stock barely nothing!

I have to say Julie has me as a customer! Its also nice when they know your name when you enter the store! I may have misjudged them and this special act of customer service will keep me as a customer.:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*for sure*

Thats the reason I back this STORE up.. actual grrrreat service and a personal touch as well ... And yes they have to order from a distributor not direct like in the states ...I was a HOYT rep for 3 yrs and that is the way it is...I just purchased a new formula rx recurve the distributor probably won`t even have one in stock for a month where as I have had mine for a month and got to try 3 different sets of limbs and I had choice of length of riser and colours... the USA store probably had more stock than the canadian distributor will sell all year...thats just the way it is... good shooting...:darkbeer:


----------



## Barry O'Regan (Nov 2, 2008)

I dunno, when I was living in Ottawa I used to frequent both Cathys place at South Nation (more so when I was a member of Nepean Archers) but for hunting, Boutique l'archerot, in Gatineau was a great place to pick up archery equipment, I bought everything from compounds to arrows and had nothing but great service from them. Now living in Vangroovy on the left coast, we have just one archery shop in the whole lower mainland. Thankfully Boormans have a wide selection. I agree with many, web ordering will one day kill the South Nation and Boutique l'Archerot shop owners. We need to support those who support us locally, after all they are shooters too.

Here is a hint of what winter shooting is like, including Christmas day 2009 shooting with the recurve and a 3D shoot last Sunday Feb 28, 2010. Nothing like west coast shooting. 



UltraEliteLover said:


> :angry:JUST WONDERING HAS ANYONE PURCHASED ANYTHING FROM THEM. ASKED TO ORDER STUFF AND WAS BRUSHED OFF. LAST THING I ORDERED FORM THE WAS FLETCHING WHEN I ORDERED MY BOW. THE FLETCHINGS TOOK LONGER TO GET HERE THAN MY HOYT(WHICH WAS 9 1/2 WEEKS!!!!!)


----------



## Pic (Sep 12, 2003)

I have to say Julie has me as a customer! [/QUOTE said:


> Your just saying that because she's cute... :mg:


----------

